# Rosetta Stone (my question/post was lost)



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I posted this a few days ago, but I just noticed that it was lost. What is the youngest age for starting Rosetta Stone? We've been learning Hebrew, but the program we're using focuses on reading rather than vocabulary and speaking (even though it's a program for preschool through 2nd grade). Since my boys are young and just learning to read English, I think the right-to-left of the Hebrew is becoming a problem. They're starting to write their letters, words and sentences backwards, and when I ask them if they see anything wrong with their sentences, they don't notice they're backwards. We're mostly using a Charlotte Mason approach, and she suggests starting foreign language study with the spoken language in the first couple of years (not sure of the exact grades), and then learn to read the language. Would Rosetta Stone be appropriate for a first or second grader?

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Having the Japanese language version, I'd say yes it's appropriate for a 1st or 2nd grader.


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

We have the German. The K and PreK are doing it.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Is the program any good?


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

We like it. It is better than any of the language programs that we have used in the past. 

I have to read the non verbal parts of RS to the little ones but they make the choices. That way the score is theirs and the programs doesn't accelerate to fast for them. The olders like doing it. It is very easy to use. 

Another HSing family we know has been doing the RS Spanish and they have rave reviews for the program.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

We have done the French, German, and now are looking at Cantonese.

I think it's the absolute best language program out there, bar none.

The difference between the "personal" version and the "homeschool" version is that the homeschool version has printable reports, etc., intended for "keeping track" of your students and providing documentation for their portfolios.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Tracy: How helpful is the "Homeschool" version's printable reports? If we do not keep such items for a portfolio, would the forms still be helpful for "moral" support to an 11 year old student? We need to take Spanish this term and the boys do not care for the material we have and I am thinking about the Rosetta Stone Spanish......but just now see the "personal" -vs- Homeschool versions.

Thanks


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Honestly, meanwhile, for us, I wouldn't bother, but if your kids respond well to that sort of encouragement (by having something tangible to "show" people, or just to see for themselves), go for it. There is no difference in the program itself, though.


----------



## Lynn Thomas (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi. If I posted this already, I'm sorry. I thought I did, but it's not there. Anyway,

We've used Rosetta Stone, but we were hoping not to spend that much this time, for our oldest's Spanish. My friend gave me her "Tell Me More" Spanish, and we're really liking it (perfect price, too ). It's much better with grammar. There are more activities, too. I'd never heard of them before.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you - I think we will buy the regular one since we do not really need the paper forms. Thanks


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you all very much for the replies, and the discussion. I'll take a look at the other programs mentioned. I'm all for saving money where I can.

Thanks again,

Jenny


----------

